# Hunlest Mill & Victoria Works – Leeds – December 2015



## mockney reject (Dec 11, 2015)

Hunlest Mill & Victoria Works – Leeds – December 2015
_
The History_

The Hunslet Mill and Victoria Works Complex is a series of very large disused mill buildings in Goodman Street in Leeds.
Hunslet Mill was constructed by William Fairbairn for John Wilkinson and completed circa 1842. By 1847 some 1,500 female staff were employed in the mill reeling flax. It was occupied by a firm of linen manufacturers called Richard Buckton and Son from 1868 and then by a firm of blanket weavers called Dodgson and Hargreaves from the mid-1920s until it closed in 1966. 
Victoria Works was constructed for W B Holdsworth and was completed in 1838. It was occupied by a tailoring company called Botterill & Senior from the 1930s and later was owned by a firm of ironmongers called R H Bruce before they moved out in the early 1970s.
The complex, which is currently derelict, is now owned by developers Evans and Caddick.
_
The Explore_
Another one in mine and @slayaaaa’s long trip. We saw this place while driving through Leeds and decided to investigate. It was pretty sketchy in places and the floors were a bit soft but well worth the explore. The inners where pretty much the same on every floor but the externals of the building were lovely and the views pretty nice too. Although the place looked like it hadn’t been touched for years it was nice to see the scaffolding was still being checked so it was safe for us guys …….

Enjoy the pics


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 11, 2015)

What a stunning place, you've captured it beautifully too. 
Loving the 'green' roof. If it wasn't for the skyline I would have thought that ws at ground level! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 11, 2015)

When I think of industrial buildings this is how I imagine them! Fantastic report!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 11, 2015)

What a beauty!


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 11, 2015)

It's an epic building and such a waste


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 12, 2015)

An impressive building - all seven floors of it. I also saw an ornate front entrance, maybe? There is a 36 painted above it.


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 12, 2015)

It's a shame the entrance is bricked up


----------



## Doodle (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the report, this is a beautiful building, I have been past here many times and have managed a quick look around before but as you say, the floor is a bit soft! The other derelict building in the background (right next to the over pass) is worth a mooch also, old council offices I believe.


----------



## smiler (Dec 12, 2015)

Cracking Pics


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 14, 2015)

Doodle said:


> Thanks for the report, this is a beautiful building, I have been past here many times and have managed a quick look around before but as you say, the floor is a bit soft! The other derelict building in the background (right next to the over pass) is worth a mooch also, old council offices I believe.



we did spot the building over the road but time was against us


----------



## HughieD (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow...now that's what I call a building!


----------

